# General > Gardening >  Greenhouse Glass

## Baconbuttie

5 sheets. 121x61. 5 sheets 61x61 plus a few bits. Open to offers.    Thurso.

----------


## Wizard

Hi I'm interested not sure how to pm on this but I'll give you £15 for lot if that's agreeable give me call 07821525638

----------


## Baconbuttie

Sold Pending collection

----------

